# PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen? // Update: Marantz NR1402 Receiver kompatibel?



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen? // Update: Marantz NR1402 Receiver kompatibel?*

Hallo,
ich hab vor einiger Zeit spontan ein 5.1-Set für den PC gekauft (Logitech X-530), aber kaum verwendet, da ich am PC meist über Kopfhörer höre.
Schon länger habe ich überlegt, den Sound an meinem Fernseher zu verbessern (derzeit läuft er über die integrierten Lautsprecher). Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, die Logitech-Boxen an den TV anzuschließen? Nicht als Dauerlösung, aber mal zum testen von 5.1 in meinem Wohnzimmer vor dem Kauf eines Systems.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Boxen anschließen muss, um alle Kanäle anzusprechen (falls das überhaupt möglich ist).

Es handelt sich um diesen TV: Sony KDL-46X4500
Hier finden sich die technischen Daten: KDL-46X4500 | Alle 117-cm/46"-LCD-TV | Technische Details | KDL46X4500AEP | KDL46X4500 | Sony
Und hier gibt es Bilder der Anschlussmöglichkeiten (zwar von der 55" Variante, aber die Anschlüsse sind gleich): TEST: Sony 55 Zoll Full-HD-LCD KDL-X4500 - Hightech-Flatscreen für 6.299 EUR (14.10.2008)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn da jemand weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Gameover91 (27. November 2012)

hatte das selbe system also 5.1 kannse vergessen weil die über klinke angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Ich hab' auch die X-530. Bei denen ist doch so ein schwarzer Adapter dabei...vielleicht kannst du die darüber anschließen, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Gameover91 (27. November 2012)

stimmt aber das wäre chinch dann hast du nur stereo.
Habe mir den nachfolger gekauft und den kann man am tv anschliessen allerdings auch nur über chinch.


----------



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Danke für die Antworten, dann probiere ich das mit dem Adapter. Der Adapter ist ja von grün/orange/schwarz auf rot/weiß. Schließe ich den mit 2 Kabeln an 2 der rot/weißen Anschlüsse am TV an oder mit einem Y-Kabel z. B. am Kopfhöreranschluss?

Oder ist es das gleiche, wenn ich einfach das grüne Kabel in den Kopfhöreranschluss stecke?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Das mit 5.1 wird nix, da der Fernseher keine 5.1 analog ausgibt und / oder das System keinen 5.1 Decoder besitzt. Egal ob per Kopfhörer oder über einen Scart Adapter es bleibt einfach Stereo. Per Kopfhörer könnte es bei etwas höherer Lautstärke leicht verzerren, da das Ausgangssignal recht gering ist. Wenn würde ich eher den Scart to Cinch Adapter nehmen ( falls es jetzt überhaupt noch von Interesse ist )


----------



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Auch ohne 5.1 würde ich es mal probieren. Aber brauche ich den Scart-Adapter, wenn der TV schon eigene Cinch-Adapter hat?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Nein, habe gerade gesehen das dein TV einen Audio Ausgang ( Cinch ) hat. Da kannst du es dann ja wohl per Cinch to Klinke Adapter verwenden


----------



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Ok, danke.

Also ist es im Prinzip egal, ob ich Cinch auf Cinch oder Cinch auf Klinke nehme?

Das wären die entsprechenden Kabel, die ich gefunden habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Wenn das System Cinch bietet kannst bei dem einfachen Cinchkabel bleiben, einen Unterschied wirst du nicht bemerken


----------



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Danke, werde ich dann so probieren.

Falls ich dann 5.1 probieren möchte müssen wohl andere Lautsprecher her.

Wäre da soetwas zu empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004PGM9KY

Oder besser die wohl klassischere Variante mit Receiver + Boxen? Kenne mich da gar nicht aus (ich hoffe mal die Lautstärke wird weiterhin über die Fernbedienung des TV geregelt), aber wäre die Kombination gut: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B007Q0597G + http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00452G6KW/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354028244&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Was ich anschließen würde:
- Sony KDL-46X4500 Fernseher
- PS3 (Blu-Ray 80%, Spiele 20%)
- selten auch mal den PC
- T-Home Receiver (Hauptverwendung)
- eventuell später mal ein Beamer (z. B. BenQ W1060/1100)
- Musik nur ganz selten (1%), am liebsten direkt vom iPad/iPhone
- Apple TV (aber erst wenn ein Jailbreak für die 3. Gen oder einen Nachfolger verfügbar ist, 2. Gen scheidet mangels 1080p aus)

Das Zimmer hat ca. 19 qm. Mein Anspruch ist sehr gering (hab bisher immer mit TV-Lautsprechern gehört und z. B. auch mit den unbeliebten Apple-Kopfhörern keine Probleme). Es sollte nur vor allem bei Blu-Rays räumlich klingen und nicht deutlich rauschen.

Preislich wäre das Logitech-System besser, aber ich weiß nicht, ob sich da alle Komponenten optimal nutzen lassen. Bei der anderen Option mit dem Receiver hätte man wohl mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Also wenn würde ich die klassische Variante wählen anstatt die Logi Tröten. Bei den Boxen könnte man da ja Einsteigermodelle von Heco / Magnat nehmen. Ich würde da ev. 4 gleiche Regalboxen nehmen und einen dazu passenden Center. Den Sub könnte man irgendwann später dazu kaufen


----------



## G5. (27. November 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Danke, ich habe schon befürchtet, dass die Variante mit dem Receiver vorzuziehen wäre

Allerdings würde ich dann doch eher zu einem kompletten 5.1-Set tendieren. Einfach weil das schon mehr ist als ich preislich erwartet habe und glaube, dass es für mich ausreicht (manchmal schaue ich auch Blu-Rays am PC mit dem X-530 und der Klang gefällt mir gut). Die von dir genannte Variante ist sicher besser, aber auch teurer. Wenn würde ich eher versuchen, noch günstiger wegzukommen. Bei den Boxen scheint da kein weiteres Potenzial zu sein. Ebenso konnte ich beim Receiver nichts günstigeres finden (mit HDMI 1.4 und AirPlay). Vielleicht finde ich auch ein Geschäft, dass die Canton CX 85 ausgestellt hat. Dann könnte man mal testen, wie die klingen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Du könntest höchstens mal im lokalen Handel nach 2. Hand oder einem Vorführgerät / Vorjahresmodell schauen. Bei den Boxen wird es auf die Art natürlich etwas schwieriger. Aber vielleicht gibt es dort mal ein Angebot von Boxen die nach eigenem Gehör gut klingen


----------



## G5. (28. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Danke für den Tip, hab schonmal im Internet ein bisschen geschaut:

Gebraucht: Pioneer VSX-422-S Silber 5.1 AV-Receiver&Canton Movie130 NAGELNEU in Niedersachsen - Giesen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Neu: https://www.redcoon.de/B392363-Denon-AVR-1513-Schwarz-Movie-130_5-Kanal-AV-Receiver

Gerade das Angebot von Redcoon scheint recht günstig zu sein. Der Receiver hat leider keine Netzwerkfunktionen, aber wenn eh noch ein Apple TV herkommt kann der das auch weitgehend übernehmen glaube ich. Ansonsten auch etwas wenig HDMI-Eingänge (geht sich gerade so aus mit PS3, Apple TV und T-Home).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Naja wenn es günstig sein muss bleibt einem immer nur der Kompromiss. 4 x HDMI sollte ja für die Masse reichen


----------



## G5. (17. Dezember 2012)

*PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Da hast du recht, aber aufgrund meines Anspruchs und Budgets bin ich zu einem Kompromiss bereit.

Ich habe mich inzwischen etwas eingelesen und bin zumindest bei den Lautsprechern auf einen für mich sinnvollen Kompromiss gestoßen:

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005SR96OG/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

Glaube für den Preis gibt es kein besseres 5.1-Set, oder?

Größere Probleme bereitet mir der Receiver. Um ihn in den TV-Schrank zu stellen müsste es leider ein Slim-Modell sein. Spricht irgendetwas klar gegen ein solches Modell? Ein Modell mit normaler Bauhöhe müsste ich wohl auf dem Fußboden neben den Schrank stellen (der Platz ist eigentlich für den Sub gedacht, aber der kann ja frei platziert werden wenn ich das richtig sehe).

Derzeitiger Favorit ist dieser:

http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...-NR-1402--schwarz--Lifestyle-AV-Receiver.html

Einzige Alternative wäre wohl dieser: http://www.amazon.de/Pioneer-VSX-S3...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1355776570&sr=1-1

Bei normalen Modellen würde es wohl auf den Yamaha 373 hinauslaufen.

Der aktuelle Stand wäre wie folgt:

TV: Sony KDL-46X4500 (hat kein ARC, aber ich glaub der hat einen passenden Anschluss für ein entsprechendes Kabel)

Quellen:
- T-Home MR 303 (HDMI)
- PS3 (HDMI)
- Apple TV 3 (HDMI)

Eigentlich reicht es mir, wenn über diese 3 Geräte 5.1 wiedergegeben wird und der Stromverbrauch nicht deutlich von einem Konkurrenzprodukt abweicht. Schön wäre, wenn auch Stereo-Signale (z. B. normales TV-Programm) über alle Lautsprecher wiedergegeben werden.

Reichen dafür alle genannten Geräte aus? Was ist von meiner nun favorisierten Kombination Yamaha NS-PB150 + Marantz 1402 zu halten (in Relation zum Preis, ich weiß dass ich unter dem Mindestbudget für guten Klang bin)?


----------



## G5. (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC 5.1 Set (Logitech X-530) an Fernseher anschließen?*

Ich vereinfache mal, eventuell weiß es jemand: Kann ich den Marantz NR1402 mit den Yamaha NS-PB150 verwenden oder muss ich aufpassen, dass etwas kaputt geht (z. B. falls man zu laut aufdreht)? Falls es geht würde ich den Receiver dann jetzt bestellen.


----------

